# 1st Stage Labor signs?



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

My doe Phantom is due on 3/31. This morning, I noticed her udder had filled quite a bit. However, it is not strutted. Also, one of her ligs has disappeared, and the other is very soft. I've noticed she's being very vocal and has spent a few hours up at the goat shed, not out with the other 2 goats & sheep. 
Could these be signs she's getting ready to go very soon? 

I don't know much about her kidding habits, only that she was usually unassisted; I just bought her last year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Being vocal and away from the others... is a good indication ...she is getting close.... Also ...she may paw the ground(nesting) and get up and down alot.... she may have a messy discharge as well...... She will lose her ligs....Do you know how to feel them?
Does she look posty...like her back legs are really straight in appearance?

Is her tailhead dropped and have a sunk in look.. in her flanks and around her tail area?

Her udder may have a shiny appearance on the bottom and be tight.....


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

she's pawing/getting up & down now...her rump is really steep and I swear I just saw her have a contraction....I'm going out to find a good place for her....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes... she is getting ready...won't be long now...happy Kidding.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

oh! i'm so excited for you! <3 good luck!


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

she is very posty...wants a lot of attention, too...


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

dont go too far, youre going to have kids in the next few hours!


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

She kidded around 4pm. Triplets: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 

will update in birth announcements when I can!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

aww..babies..congrats :leap:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow my time thing must be off, according to the forum you posted that she was posty at 5:45, yet she kidded at four???


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yes its off, its currently wednesday the 30th at 5:58 pm, but the thing at the top of the page says its thursday the 31st at 12:56 am


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on the babies... YAY


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats... :thumb:


----------

